# Pattern for "Ken" doll clothes



## tallpines

Are there any online?

Can you help me~~~my mind is in a fog this week.


----------



## Sweetsong

There are quite a few out of print "big four" patterns on e-bay that have both Ken and Barbie clothes AND there is a new Burda Pattern (BR8576) there also.

So far this looks like the best deal:http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-Vintage-Barbie-Ken-Teen-Doll-Clothes-Patterns-/280598421697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4154f820c1]Ken and Barbie Patterns
BTW, I do NOT sell on e-bay.


----------



## Sweetsong

tallpines said:


> Are there any online?
> 
> Can you help me~~~my mind is in a fog this week.


Try e-bay. There are some out of print patterns with Ken clothes AND a new Burda.


----------



## GrannyG

Check out this link
http://craftatticresources.blogspot.com/2010/06/ken-now-has-enough-of-his-own-free.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here's a sweater pattern, on size 2 needles. 
http://chewyspaghettifos.blogspot.com/search?q=ornamental+mini+sweater


----------



## tallpines

gone-a-milkin said:


> Here's a sweater pattern, on size 2 needles.
> http://chewyspaghettifos.blogspot.com/search?q=ornamental+mini+sweater


Size 2 needles ound: (a carry over from the fiber forum)

I was really hoping for a sewing pattern rather than a knitting pattern........

but Thank you!


----------



## AngieM2

just searching for "free ken doll sewing patterns"

http://www.molendrix.com/strihy1.html
this has "Lord of the Rings" type patterns, a few are Ken doll. (and I'll be checking out the rest).


----------



## tallpines

AngieM2 said:


> just searching for "free ken doll sewing patterns"
> 
> http://www.molendrix.com/strihy1.html
> this has "Lord of the Rings" type patterns, a few are Ken doll. (and I'll be checking out the rest).


I looked at those before---------------
I am not an experienced seamstress----------

And I guess I was immediately overwehlmed by the metric and non-English.

The sketches as they appear on my screen are too small and when I click on them they become too large.
Trying to find the correct measurement when only metric measurements are mentioned ---- well --- I was quickly befuddled.


----------



## AngieM2

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? Sounds as if the Barbie's you've been sewing for has a Ken boyfriend that needs new duds also.

What are you wanting to sew for him? 
What's your time frame?

Is there any patterns in the current pattern books that you'd like, but not want to payt the stupid price, and go to where ever to get (I think you've a distance to go to fabric shop, etc.)

if you can give me some ideas, I may be able to help you out better.


----------



## tallpines

I picked up 2 "new in the box" Ken dolls at a thrift sale.
One is dressed in a tux----the other in sparkley shorts and tank.

3 year old grandson has ask for "Ken" doll for Christmas-------and I wanted to send along some "camo" clothes and more normal everyday clothes for the dolls.

Yes, I'm 45 miles from a place that sells patterns-------and I never buy a pattern at full price.................I try to wait for the $1 and $2 sales and hope that I am traveling near a pattern store during those sales.

I can still send the dolls out and sew more appropriate clothing at a later date.


----------



## AngieM2

PM me your address again. I'll get you fixed up.
Angie


----------



## tallpines

Thanks, Angie!
You take such good care of all of us!


----------



## AngieM2

Tallpines - it's okay.

What's funny. I knew I had a few Barbie patterns with Ken. I've got three for you. One is from early 1970's and the retail price is 85 cents. Now they are priced about $12 or more retail. (I only do the .99 or 1.99 each sales for doll patterns).

Anyway - I have them in an envelope and will mail them tomorrow morning.

And it's good to share with friends.

Angie

PS: I looked online in the McCall's, Butterick, and Simplicity pattern books, and there are Barbie patterns - but nothing for Ken.


----------

